# Fix Noisy Ceiling Fan?



## editdroid (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi there,

My brother's ceiling fan has been noisy for YEARS, and I was hoping someone could diagnose and recommend how we could fix it ourselves (if possible).

https://youtu.be/3t1MQpiFMpU


Thanks in advance


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 14, 2016)

Your best bet is to hand spin it very slowly and you may find a spot that the friction increases. This would indicate a rub. You could also get noise from an unbalanced fan.


----------



## zannej (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm no expert, but on a vintage ceiling fan forum, I was told that if you take the thin packing foam stuff (it's not quite styrofoam, but it's like padded plastic) and put it between the metal and the blades (either where the blades attach to the brackets or where the brackets attach to the motor) that it can reduce the noise.

Edit: The stuff I'm talking about is like the foam gasket/insulation stuff for light switches and electrical outlets. Something similar to this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TIHKZE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
But I think there are other products like that. Not sure what the least expensive option is.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 15, 2016)

I think it sound like something is loose and is hitting a moving part. Taking it apart would be the trick.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Oct 15, 2016)

I would also suggest that he be sure that the blades are clean. Over time they accumulate dust/dirt which causes them to become unbalanced and will cause the fan to wobble more.

You can also get a set like this, Fan Balancing Kit. 

The other thing I would suggest that he makes sure that the blades are tight. Over time the screws holding the blades may come loose and cause a part of the blade to rub against another piece of the fan as it spins.

One more thing is to be sure that the fan is surely attached to the ceiling box. If it is not it may cause wobbling and in turn make noise.

That clanging noise I would bet is because the fan is unbalanced and it is the fan chain or light chain hitting the fan each time because of the wobble.


----------



## editdroid (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

afjes_2016, there are no chains on this one. It's controlled by wall switches. It was a "modern" ceiling fan 15 years ago.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Oct 15, 2016)

editdroid said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys.
> 
> afjes_2016, there are no chains on this one. It's controlled by wall switches. It was a "modern" ceiling fan 15 years ago.



15 year old fan!! Wow!! Time for a new one maybe.

I would also go by what slownsteady and nealtw state.

It really sounds to be like an unbalanced fan or not securely fastened to the ceiling box. Is the ceiling box rated for a ceiling fan?


----------



## zannej (Oct 15, 2016)

afjes_2016 said:


> 15 year old fan!! Wow!! Time for a new one maybe.
> 
> I would also go by what slownsteady and nealtw state.
> 
> It really sounds to be like an unbalanced fan or not securely fastened to the ceiling box. Is the ceiling box rated for a ceiling fan?



Just because it is old doesn't mean it isn't good. The old ones tend to last fairly long. Most of the ones in my house are over 25 years old. Got them from Montgomery Ward before it went out of business. They are loud, but they work. We got a newer one a few years back and it died within 5 years. I would troubleshoot the noise before going for a replacement that will have a shorter lifespan.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 17, 2016)

Ditto on old not always meaning bad. Until recent times many bearings were made in the US and generally were high quality. Now most bearings are made in Mexico and China and those are known to fail quickly as the heat-treatment and materials are sub-standard  

Once everything is tight and you're sure there's no physical interference anywhere, slowly rotate the fan blade feeling for roughness. If it's not silky-smooth throughout several rotations you've got a bad bearing. Even the tiniest bump in a fan bearing is a fail as the noise travels through the blades and gets loud quickly. Sometimes those are easily replaced and sometimes not, but lacking a quality replacement you're not going to get a good fix so if that's the case just replace the fan. 
Phil


----------

